# Keep a close eye on your snow blower



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

One of lead stories on the local news tonight. Hopefully they identify and catch these worthless scumbags.  

Flurry Of Snowblower Thefts Reported In Methuen « CBS Boston


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its going to be hard for me to do right now, I've only got one good eye


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*one eye?*

deterbuzzard- Did you just hurt your eye? or is it long time. If just hurt it hoping healing goes well. To original poster- Thanks on the info. I'm pretty mellow guy but if mine ended up blowing someone elses drive across town and I found them.. Mellow Man would become Mad Man for sure.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Geno said:


> deterbuzzard- Did you just hurt your eye? or is it long time. If just hurt it hoping healing goes well. To original poster- Thanks on the info. I'm pretty mellow guy but if mine ended up blowing someone elses drive across town and I found them.. Mellow Man would become Mad Man for sure.


 did a little write up on knocking myself silly and scratching my eyeball with a snow brush/ ice scraper a few weeks ago, been having headaches ever since. doc appointment tomorrow at 10
even if I'm here blowing snow my garage is locked so nobody sneaks off with one of my snowblowers


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

I hate hearing about thefts. We had a snowblower theft last year in our neighborhood in broad daylight. It was a house right next door to the elementary school my kids go to, and it was during the student pick up time. A guy pulled right into their driveway, pulled the newer ariens two stage out of the shed and loaded it into his truck. The neighbors who saw it just assumed the guy was supposed to be there.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

When hurricane sandy hit here, the punks stealing generators would have a lawn mower running... get it up to the house... take the generator... leave the mower running. By the time the owner checked why the power was off the scumbags were gone.

For real!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Around here, security systems are Remington 870's. And considering that the state laws have changed to include an affirmative defense of property, thefts are not as frequent.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I often leave mine out in the sun for the afternoon to melt the ice off it. I guess I won't do THAT anymore!!


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Methuen... /thread. I just moved from North Andover


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Pretty bad all the thefts. They even stole that police officers snow blower while he was in the house!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I trust no one. I don't leave anything expensive outside. Except the wifes Escalade, they can take that! haha
I wonder if I can get LoJack installed on my blowers?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I hope they get caught!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

caddydaddy said:


> I trust no one. I don't leave anything expensive outside. Except the wifes Escalade, they can take that! haha
> I wonder if I can get LoJack installed on my blowers?


+1, i am far less likely to be a victim of such a theft, because i take active steps to protect myself, with blowers and generators, even mowers Yes, we hear about brazen thefts where people had them inside, but i wonder how many of the thefts were engraved invitations that were too tempting to some opportunist..


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Wouldn't it be ironic and great if next week headline reads. 
Man loses hand in stolen snowblower. Yes you can lo jack it, some guy youtube has a decked out Honda tracked blower with one. Sucks you have to think about protecting anything valuable from thieves.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

guilateen02 said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic and great if next week headline reads.
> Man loses hand in stolen snowblower.


 Which of course be followed by a lawsuit by "lefty" claiming that you are responsible for his lost hand based on gross negligence, because you did not maintain the snowblower properly. Further, the suit will claim that you did not leave the manual with the snowblower, depriving him of the opportunity to steal that at the same time and read all warnings, and compounded by your removal of the chute-clearing tool.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Probably the dirt bag thieves are crackheads and don't even know how to run a snow blower,too bad if and or when they get caught the owner can't stick their heads in the bucket with it running!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;just saying.,


----------



## Joe25da (Feb 1, 2015)

My wife saw the story on the news. She knows we put our equipment in the locked shed or garage. Not that it would help much but I copy all my model/serial numbers on all my equipment.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

A friend keeps his blower under a neighbors deck and use to keep it chained. Well at one point he lost the key and the dummie never got another lock and the blower sat for prob a year unlocked. Well he asked me to clean the carb as he failed to treat the gas at the end of last winter. So I picked up the blower, fixed it and returned it. Got my 60 buck pay. A few weeks later it was gone. He found out the neighbor where the blower was kept actually saw a truck pull up in the alley in broad daylight, two guys got out and loaded up the blower and drove away.. Neighbor thought the guys were picking it up to fix it.

I now bust the guys chops for fixing the blower for the thieves


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I had my machine out in the sun about a week ago, or when ever the last time was we saw the sun and I did think of the possibility of someone coming up the driveway and loading it up on a truck. I kept looking out about every 10 minutes. 

Isn't it a shame how we have to think and what we have to be aware of now a days?


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Makes you wonder a bit about all these inexpensive snowblowers showing up on Craigslist lately.

How do you know it isn't a stolen snowblower?


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I would guess that most, if not all of the stolen snowblowers are sold online within a few weeks.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Surge said:


> I would guess that most, if not all of the stolen snowblowers are sold online within a few weeks.


 I keep my S/N's. If something were stolen, I would def watch CL.. though give the worth of the blower, and how much time I would likely invest, it would be more for satisfaction than actual value.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

All they have to do is find a nice looking blower with a blown engine.
Now park they out in easy reach for the thieves to see.

Rig it with some C-4 and keep a video trained on it.

End of thefts, and thieves.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Now park they out in easy reach for the thieves to see.
> 
> Rig it with some C-4 and keep a video trained on it.
> 
> End of thefts, and thieves.


 And viral Youtube video as a bonus (to help defray legal costs)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

time2time said:


> And viral Youtube video as a bonus (to help defray legal costs)


Just hop on a plane to Argentina.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

I have mine chained and locked, covered with a tarp, and behind a chain link fence. Hopefully that's good enough. This spring I will be buying a shed and keep it chained up.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

weirdtolkienishf said:


> I have mine chained and locked, covered with a tarp, and behind a chain link fence. Hopefully that's good enough. This spring I will be buying a shed and keep it chained up.


Have you seen this thread?

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerforums-lounge/4737-free-shed.html

If you are handy and have some free time it might be a fun little project and a great way to save some money. He made a shed for 100% free that would have cost at least $800 for supplies from Home Depot. Ok, maybe he spent a little bit in gas money hunting down the free supplies.

There is another member here who used the idea and built a bigger one for $25 with just having to buy some nails and screws.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Just hop on a plane to Argentina.


If that was an option, you wouldn't need a snowblower in the first place!


----------

